
Success & Motivation: A Lesson & The Worst Sales Letter Ever..  - peter123
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/01/05/success-motivation-a-lesson-the-worst-sales-letter-ever/
======
lmkg
My gut says, this was not written by a native english-speaker. I don't know if
it was pieced together by a computer program, or outsourced Chinese labor, or
outsourced Chinese software, but it looks like the combination of two
unrelated high-performing pieces of spam email. Giving the name of a fictional
acquaintance is a strong tip-off.

------
gorbachev
That's an advance fee scam, nothing more.

